

PyCharm 4 is out - cgbystrom
https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/whatsnew/index.html

======
mewwts
Anybody know when I can expect the upgrade to be rolled out?

------
techdragon
This is awesome. So glad I started using PyCharm recently.

